# Critical Skills



## odsn2006 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi, I am a Citizen of Botswana a qualified medical practitioner. I am married to a SOUTH african spouse and currently working under Visitors Visa accompanying spouse section 11(6). Now I applied for change of conditions to Critical Skills Visa and had.a all the necessary support documents. I got a rejection reasons being in terms of section 10(6) a foreigner other than a holder of visitors or medical treatment visa may apply to the director General for change of conditions. Now my question is what are my grounds for appeal. Please assist


----------

